

Show HN: resize pictures online - zio99
http://www.picresize.com/

======
zio99
Wanted to share a sweet little tool I've been using a lot lately for my blog,
(since I work off multiple computers and don't have GIMP installed on all of
them). Pic Resize saves to multiple formats (jpg, bmp, png, gif), can add
filters, crop and rotate images off your desktop, a website or your clipboard!
There's no watermark, and no limits on bandwidth/usage currently. But it's a
busy website with some ads, which we tune out anyways.

